# Thought Process While Speedcubing. Walk though solves.



## Shamah02 (May 26, 2009)

This is the same thing badmephisto did. More speedcubers should do this because it is really helpful. Enjoy the video!






Be sure to comment and tell me what I can do better!


----------



## Shamah02 (May 26, 2009)

It should be in HD soon...


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 26, 2009)

Clear and understandable with a good angle, nice video. The cross on solves #2 and #3 could have been a bit more efficient, though.


----------



## Shamah02 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks! Yea I know cross #3 was pretty bad, but I think 2nd cross could be executed quickly.


----------



## Enter (May 27, 2009)

Shamah02 these is a very good video more speed cubers should make something like these!


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

great vid i will subscribe
btw what video editing do u use


----------



## Shamah02 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! I use windows movie maker.


----------



## OOOH (May 27, 2009)

What cube are you using?

Nice vid.


----------



## 04mucklowd (May 27, 2009)

Shamah02 said:


> Thanks! I use windows movie maker.



i would like it be known on you tube more, but u need a good video editing softwre
i dont have one


----------



## Shamah02 (May 27, 2009)

I'm using a cube4you cube with no edge caps.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 27, 2009)

Shamah02 said:


> Thanks! Yea I know cross #3 was pretty bad, but I think 2nd cross could be executed quickly.


I also found a 7-mover for #1. >_>


----------



## JLarsen (May 27, 2009)

I've made Petrus versions of this. Not many watch lol


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Shamah02 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I use windows movie maker.
> ...



He's making a simple cubing video, not Transformers 2. WMM is more than sufficient.

Shamah: For the first solve right after you solve the cross, before you align with D2 you say that you can't really see anything. So instead of doing D2 U2 to align and find pieces you should just do u2 instead. It accomplishes roughly the same thing and is a bit faster. 

But great job, its very clear and understandable.


----------



## Ellis (May 27, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Shamah02 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! Yea I know cross #3 was pretty bad, but I think 2nd cross could be executed quickly.
> ...



Can you post what it is? I tried to find a 7-move cross after watching this because the one in the video didn't look too great (9-moves I think). All I could find were a bunch of 8-movers. F'D2F'L'UF'R'B' to setup with cross on D.


----------



## Daniel Wu (May 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > Shamah02 said:
> ...



Ugh. Tons of 8 move crosses.


----------



## Cride5 (May 27, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I've made Petrus versions of this. Not many watch lol



Do you have a URL? I'll watch


----------



## Johannes91 (May 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> All I could find were a bunch of 8-movers. F'D2F'L'UF'R'B' to setup with cross on D.


F U' F D2 F R' L
F U' R2 F2 B' R' L'
F U' R' F2 R' B' L'
F U' L F D2 F L
F R2 U' F2 B' R' L'
F R2 B' U' F2 R' L'
F R' U' F2 R' B' L'
F2 D2 F U' R' L F2
F2 D2 F R' U' L F2
F2 D2 F' U' F2 R' L
F' U' R F2 R2 B' L'
F' B2 L2 D B R' L'
F' B2 L2 D R' B L'
F' B' L2 D B R' L
F' B' L2 D R' B L
F' L2 B' D R' L' B2
F' L2 B' D L' B2 R'


----------



## Xtian (May 27, 2009)

Hey that was really helpful. I agree, more cubers should make these kind of videos.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (May 27, 2009)

F U' L F D2 F L was the one I found (which is also the 4th one out of Johannes's list).


----------



## Nevrino (May 27, 2009)

wish I were that fast in fingers


----------



## Ellis (May 27, 2009)

alright, thanks guys. 

I actually was looking at that cross solver that you posted in another thread Johannes. It didn't seem to be working but it wasn't until just now that I realized it was a neutral cross solver

http://laire.dy.fi/t/cross/solver.pl?scramble=F'D2F'L'UF'R'B'&N=7

Is there any way to change that to cross on D, or what did you use for those algs? Just a regular solver?


----------



## Johannes91 (May 27, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I actually was looking at that cross solver that you posted in another thread Johannes.


It wasn't meant to be useful, I just wrote it for fun. Try Cube Explorer or ACube or this or this (I used the last one).


----------



## enigmahack (May 28, 2009)

I would love a faster big-cubes solver to do something like this for a 5x5x5 - 7x7x7 or something similar. I love the idea that we get to see other tricks and stuff as well that other people use... and I think it would help greatly


----------



## Shamah02 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip man... I actually hardly ever use u moves to align cross it can be helpful. I guess I should work more on the cross.

EDIT: I meant to quote Vault


----------



## PeterV (May 29, 2009)

Great video. I always enjoy watching this type of video and you did a pretty good job. Nice work.


----------

